# 2003 Isuzu NPR w/Landscape Bed



## beverlylawncare

For sale is a 2003 Isuzu NPR G Medium Duty Truck. It has a Landscape bed installed (approx. 19' in length, including dovetail).

Truck has less than 12,000 miles on it. It is the 5.7 V8 Gas engine, Automatic Transmission, Am/Fm/Cass, and Air Conditioning.

12,000 GVWR. Gas Can Cage, Underbody Storage, Racks.

Email me for PLENTY of Pictures.

Thanks,
Justin Beverly


----------



## Dwan

unable to e-mail you

is this truck still for sale? if so e-mail me please [email protected]


----------

